# Sycamore Vase Dressed up, Hickory NE Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This vase is turned from Sycamore,it's 8"high, finished with poly. The picture to the right of the vase Is a piece of hickory turned as one piece and turned into a Natural Edge bowl.

Second picture is turned from apple from a tree I planted in 1967.It is hollowed out and is paper thin.

third picture also turned from the same apple wood, turned into a bud vase, only about 4" high and is one of my favorite turnings even though it is very simple to turn. Thanks for looking.. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch very nice really like them all. Great job. What kind of finish did you use on these. Got to get into some these.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Love the grain on the apple wood bud vase (3rd pic) Mitch. Nice work on all these pieces.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Glenmore. I generally use poly because I usually turn wet wood and it has to be sealed immediately when turned or it cracks. I use poly, white and amber shellac for this. The vase I first posted was the only dry vase I turned, the tree was cut down 7 years ago. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Zook
Thank you my friend. I like that one too. Isn't it nice the way the dark wood blends with the light color wood. Nature works wondrous things. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Sorry, my reply to you is way down below. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mitch nice work, I love that sycamore! Neat stuff. I fixed your post for you.

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again Glenmore I usually turn wet wood so I need to use polyurethane to seal for cracking.None of these were wet wood though which wasn't the norm. Do you turn at all? Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Corey I need all the help I can get. I have a bunch of sycamore and will have to keep using it soon. Running low on wood. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch those are some great looking pieces. Was wondering if you have ever tried Minwax Antique Oil. You can get it at ACE Hardware or they can order it. I use it on all my wet HF's and it work great at keeping them from cracking and moving. I use it on dry also. Good stuff. Just curious if you had tried it.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work Mitch, looks like you had great fun down the workshop.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I love all three Mitch, I'm determined to persevere until I produce that sort of standard even it is some time in the future. Today on our way out to visit relatives we past a house where the Olive tree on the street verge had been pruned and there were some branches that looked about 3 1/2" dia. I decided to pick them up on the way home a couple of hours later, I suppose you've guessed it, there wasn't a single piece left!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bernie
No I haven't ever used the antique oil but yes I have thought about trying it though. In fact I think it was after looking at one of your turnings I decided I wanted to try it. It's just a matter of going up to Home Depot and pick some up. Thanks for the Tip Bern. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Pete
Yes it always is great fun in the shop no matter what I am doing, time flies when in the shop working. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Harry and you will reach any level you choose because you have the one ingredient a man needs to reach higher levels, you have the desire to excel my friend. It will take you some time but it always does and besides that your not doing to badly for the short time you have been at it. I haven't been around here much lately but I been keeping an eye on your progress. I very much liked the clock. Sorry you missed out on the wood by the curb, soon as you see it you need to grab it. Mitch


----------



## falconcrest woodworks (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice, I like them all!


----------

